# Mall Of Emirates



## Asz1919 (May 10, 2014)

Is it better than Dubai Mall?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Asz1919 said:


> Is it better than Dubai Mall?


Hi,
By what measure do you mean better?
They are both big shopping Malls.
One has a ski centre the other has aquarium, ice rink, fountain and waterfall.
Shops are similar.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

its Cheaper


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mans4 said:


> its Cheaper


What is cheaper?


----------



## Asz1919 (May 10, 2014)

what i meant as for me i feel more comfortable in Dubai mall than Mall or emirates.

i was asking regarding the same


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

"better" depends on what you want to do. Spend the day? Dubai Mall wins. Do a LITTLE shopping? I say MOE just because it has the usual shops dubai mall does in my price range and is much smaller than Dubai Mall. Luxury shopping? Dubai mall wins. If you have 100k AED burning a hole in your pocket and want to splurge, thats the place you would do it. 

So maybe a bit more detail in what exactly you're trying to achieve in your mall experience will help us determine which is the better choice for you.


----------



## Asz1919 (May 10, 2014)

Both are same in pricing as they are not selling different products


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Asz1919 said:


> what i meant as for me i feel more comfortable in Dubai mall than Mall or emirates.
> 
> i was asking regarding the same


To be honest - i hate both of them!
They are too busy, too difficult to park and it wears my legs out walking so far!
We take visitors to Dubai to both malls - so that they can see the usual tourist attractions - but for everyday life in Dubai, i would not care if i did not set foot in either again.
Everything that i need - i can find at smaller, quieter malls, without the hassle.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> What is cheaper?


Most expensive brand is in Dubai Mall ,


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai Mall has Kinokuniya, the only store I like in Dubai.

Parking used to be a breeze as I'd go through the Fashion entrance and up the circular ramp tower. Since they demolished it it's been a right pain.


----------



## Asz1919 (May 10, 2014)

i agree that the parking in both of them ruin the outing. i live next to Mall of Emirates and you got to imagine if i needed to go out by 7 pm i will spend 45 minutes to cross one single traffic light


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Dubai Mall has Kinokuniya, the only store I like in Dubai. Parking used to be a breeze as I'd go through the Fashion entrance and up the circular ramp tower. Since they demolished it it's been a right pain.


Totally agree.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cinema parking level 7 is where you need to go, straight in from SZR then straight out onto Al Khail road.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Dubai Mall has Kinokuniya, the only store I like in Dubai.


What a beautiful store. Spend ages ambling around it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Asz1919 said:


> Both are same in pricing as they are not selling different products


Except the cost of having a shop in each is different. By that logic a shop in Bur Dubai would charge the same as Dubai mall for the same item.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Small of the Emirates is easier to handle...

It all depends of which shops you're after. I personally prefer to go to MoE as it's in my end of town.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> To be honest - i hate both of them!
> They are too busy, too difficult to park and it wears my legs out walking so far!
> We take visitors to Dubai to both malls - so that they can see the usual tourist attractions - but for everyday life in Dubai, i would not care if i did not set foot in either again.
> Everything that i need - i can find at smaller, quieter malls, without the hassle.
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth (or fingers, maybe).

D.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Both malls have their good and bad points

MOE seems to have more "character" than Dubai Mall. 

MOE Parking is awful and I avoid MOE on weekdays where queues on the exit ramp can be 15-20 cars long

No proper book or electronics stores in MOE vs Kinokuniya which is the closest I have seen to a Barnes and Noble (without the sofas!)

Until the Dubai mall walkway was built, MOE used to attract a lot of the Metro crowd. This meant a more "commuter" flavor to the mall with people walking much faster, and a much busier atmosphere on weekdays after 6pm.

Dubai Mall, until 2014 used to feel very sedate (a good thing) Sunday through Wednesday after 8pm. Last few months though, it has become very busy with plenty of tour groups who either block you as they move slowly or run you over as they chase the "man with the flag".


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Last few months though, it has become very busy with plenty of tour groups who either block you as they move slowly or run you over as they chase the "man with the flag".


What is it with these tour groups. From what I've seen they often seem to be of oriental origins - ok there may well be the language problems and I suspect that they may be from cruise boats (for one example). But if I was of a cruise then the last thing I'd want to be doing is being dragged around a mall, especially at the speed they seem to go at.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have noticed more Russian tour groups than Far Eastern ones. 
Tour groups make it easier for less street smart tourists to get to see tourist sights without facing any problems due to their language barrier.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

@Tropicana.
It may well be the case that it makes it easier for the less well-travelled to see the sights, but is not a mall in Dubai no different to one in Singapore, Hong Kong or even Moscow. They're ubiquitous and not what I would call a 'sight to see'.

However, I do agree with the earlier sentiment that they make it difficult to 'cross the street' when the conga-line is passing !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

a mall is a mall is a mall.
Though I have to admit that visitors like Dubai Mall for the fountains and mildly for the aquarium.
Also, I have had visitors thrilled by the design/concept in Ibn Battuta.

For shopping I used to prefer MOE over Dubai Mall - find the shops in MOE more practical. I had a spot/row where invariably I would find parking even at the busiest of times.

Dubai Mall Cinema parking is very good as well.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mirdif CC is the only one I go to a lot, even if Dubai Mall is only a little further. Incredibly easy to get in and out of, you can zoom in from MBZ Road and take off again on the exit ramp like a rocket.

Easy to get around, never as busy, and no sodding tour groups. Only head to the others if there's something specific I need to go for.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My Dubai Mall protocol is arrive at 9.30 am on a Friday morning (basically I won't go any other day of the week simply because it would mean going later and Saturdays can be quite horrid from the get-go), have a coffee and then get into the shops as they open at 10 am. I normally have n exact plan of where I need to go and leave one hour later.

My fave mall is Mercarto. It's manageable size-wise and doesn't get too crowded.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Mirdif CC is the only one I go to a lot, even if Dubai Mall is only a little further. Incredibly easy to get in and out of, you can zoom in from MBZ Road and take off again on the exit ramp like a rocket.


+1 for Mirdiff CC, although being resident at JVC it is considered a long-haul flight to get there (hahaha)


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Dubai Mall is just too big, the distances between the shops can be really something. The only good thing is that it has everything and Kinokuniya is simply great, so much nicer than the one in Singapore...

Between the two I like MoE better as it is more compact. If I would have to choose my favourite, it would be Wafi. I have not been to Mirdif CC though.


----------

